# Missing Part



## grindstaff3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Not sure if I'm in the right place or not, but I'm looking for a pedestal stand for a Toshiba 47HL167 LCD tv. I've called Toshiba, their parts dept, and their suppliers all with no luck. I'm hoping someone has one mounted with the stand sitting around. Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

eBay, $70 with shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/47HL167-TOSHIBA-TV-STAND-/260841269832?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbb59ea48


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, thank you so much. I was searching eBay for pedestal stand. Thank you again.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You're welcome! :wave:


----------

